# Chausson with Garage



## studs (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi I am looking for a Chasusson with a fixed bed and garage on a Fiat Ducato multi jet 2.3 or 3L low profile probably an Allegro or similar does anybody have one for sale

Thanks Dave


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

A while ago Highbridge had a Flash 04 on a Transit chassis. That is a fixed bed with a garage. Not exactly what you want but on the way.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

studs said:


> Hi I am looking for a Chasusson with a fixed bed and garage on a Fiat Ducato multi jet 2.3 or 3L low profile probably an Allegro or similar does anybody have one for sale
> 
> Thanks Dave


I have a 2008 Welcome 75 which has a garage with an adjustable height bed above. We love it so unfortunately is not for sale. 
If you enter Chausson Welcome 75 into google there are a few adverts although in my experience many will have been sold and these are old ones left on by dealers.

http://www.blackcountrycaravans.co.uk/stocklist.aspx?id=754

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2008-chausson-welcome-75

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/brochures/2008ChaussonMotorhomes.pdf

Ray


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi studs,
You have a private message
Kind Regards


----------



## jonbgood (Jun 30, 2012)

*Ihave a chausson welcome 75 with the details you require*

Hi Dave i have the one you require for sale


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Ihave a chausson welcome 75 with the details you require*



jonbgood said:


> Hi Dave i have the one you require for sale


Wonder if he's still looking? :roll:

It was March last year (2011) the OP made the request. But you never know, he might still be hunting for his perfect Chausson.


----------

